# Ram-speicher tauschen bei Dell Notebook?



## Maverick306 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen ein Dell Inspiron 1545 (gebraucht - 1 Jahr alt) von meinem bruder. Dieser hatte das Notebook letztes Jahr mit der grundaustattung gekauft (2GB Ram, 160Gb HDD, Win Vista ).

Nun möchte ich das Notebook bei erhalt aber ein wenig aufrüsten. Sowohl Ram als auch HDD fliegen raus, und Vista wird durch 7 ersetzt.

Daher bräuchte nun eine kleine Beratung für den Ram, da ich mich mit Notebook ram nicht so auskenne. Welchen Ram kann ich benutzen?


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. Februar 2011)

# Typ : DRAM
# Technologie : DDR2 - SDRAM
# Datenintegritätsprüfung : Non-ECC
# Speichergeschwindigkeit : 800 MHz ( PC2-6400 )
# Form Factor : SO DIMM 200-pin
# Pakettyp : 200-pin


Also jedes SO-Dimm mit DDR-2 800 MHz
http://www.alternate.de/html/catego...RDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=SO-DIMM&


----------



## Marauder (8. Februar 2011)

Aber informier dich auch vorher, ob und wieviele RAM-Module du einsetzen kannst. Es gibt z.B. Notebooks, bei denen RAM fest aufs Mainboard gelötet ist, sowas lässt manchmal wenig Spielraum bei der Aufrüstung...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2011)

Is auch die Frage, ob da im Moment 1x2GB oder 2x1GB drinstecken. Ich würd den hier nehmen: Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2GB PC2-5300S CL5 (DDR2-667) (KVR667D2S5/2G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hab den schon in mehreren Notebooks verbaut, immer problemlos. Wenn im Dell 2x1GB drin sind, holst Du halt zwei. Ansonsten nur einen, oder trotzdem zwei und dann den einzelnen vom Dell verkaufen, falls Du Sorge hast, dass ein "Mischen" Probleme bringt.

Bei hardwareversand.de sind es nur 4€ Versand bei Vorkasse.


----------



## inzpekta (9. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Is auch die Frage, ob da im Moment 1x2GB oder 2x1GB drinstecken.


Dell rüstet immer voll belegt aus. Wenn man aufstocken will, soll man ja bei Dell bestellen und das möglichst viel und teuer...

Ich hab gerade das Notebook meiner Frau mit neuen Riegeln ausgestattet. Funktioniert auch wenn man nicht bei Dell kauft...


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Februar 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> # Typ : DRAM
> # Technologie : DDR2 - SDRAM
> # Datenintegritätsprüfung : Non-ECC
> # Speichergeschwindigkeit : 800 MHz ( PC2-6400 )
> ...



Was für Ram (DDr1, DDr2 oder 3) wusste ich auch. Meine "Was kann ich benutzen" frage zielte auf den Ramhersteller ab. Gibt denke ich mal, wie beim PC, dinger die kann man zum farbe abkratzen benutzen, aber nicht fürn PC / Notebook



Marauder schrieb:


> Aber informier dich auch vorher, ob und wieviele RAM-Module du einsetzen kannst. Es gibt z.B. Notebooks, bei denen RAM fest aufs Mainboard gelötet ist, sowas lässt manchmal wenig Spielraum bei der Aufrüstung...



Also so wie ich das gesehen hatte sind da 2 * 1GB drin. Daher wollte ich 2* 2GB reinkloppen. Entfernen kann man die Rams auch, die sind in so ner "klappe" drin. Man klappt die Rambefestigung bei dem Notebook nach oben und kann die rams dann rausziehen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Is auch die Frage, ob da im Moment 1x2GB oder 2x1GB drinstecken. Ich würd den hier nehmen: Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2GB PC2-5300S CL5 (DDR2-667) (KVR667D2S5/2G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hab den schon in mehreren Notebooks verbaut, immer problemlos. Wenn im Dell 2x1GB drin sind, holst Du halt zwei. Ansonsten nur einen, oder trotzdem zwei und dann den einzelnen vom Dell verkaufen, falls Du Sorge hast, dass ein "Mischen" Probleme bringt.
> 
> Bei hardwareversand.de sind es nur 4€ Versand bei Vorkasse.



Also wie gesagt, 2*1GB sind drin. Mischen mögen zwar DJ's weils deren Fetischismus ist, aber ich mag sowas nicht 

Daher Immer vom gleichen hersteller. Nur von welchem?



inzpekta schrieb:


> Dell rüstet immer voll belegt aus. Wenn man aufstocken will, soll man ja bei Dell bestellen und das möglichst viel und teuer...
> 
> Ich hab gerade das Notebook meiner Frau mit neuen Riegeln ausgestattet. Funktioniert auch wenn man nicht bei Dell kauft...



Darf man fragen welchen Ramhersteller du genommen hast?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2011)

Wie ich schon schrieb: der Kingston value ist sehr zuverlässig. Falls der wider Erwarten nicht geht, kannst Du den ja zurücksenden.


----------



## inzpekta (10. Februar 2011)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welchen Ramhersteller du genommen hast?


Hynix war drin... Hynix ist wieder rein gekommen...

Da hab ich mir's einfach gemacht ... Den gleichen RAM der drin war gab's bei Ebay doppelt so groß für nen annehmbaren Preis!
Ist ja auch nur für die Holde...


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nun Ram (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Kingston HyperX-Kit SO-Dimm PC6400/800 CL5) sowie HDD (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Western Digital Scorpio Black 320GB, 6,4 cm (2,5) Western Digital3200BEKT) bestellt. Da meine Roccat Kova mir nurnoch aufn Sack geht mit ihren eigensinnigen abschaltungen war das ein abwasch


----------

